# MP Rotator vs PGP



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

My irrigation system is all PGPs that are original to the house (20 years old). Whenever I watch the sprinkler heads I always think that most of the water shoots over the area and lands at the end of its arc. I've read that the MP Rotators provide better coverage over its area. Most of the current PGPs are within 30 feet of each other. Do you think MP Rotators would give better performance over the PGPs? Any other tips to consider?
Thanks!


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

@underdog1924

You will notice a significate difference with the Rotator. They water much slower allowing the water to saturate the soil instead of running off. Also, the individual streams disperse the water at different lengths giving more consistent coverage.

As you mentioned, the PGP is a dated technology and I would recommend making the switch. The upfront investment might seem a bit high but, if you are going to stay in your home for some time they will pay for themselves with lower water bills.

More saturation = Less Water. Your run times will be almost double but you will be using about 30% less water. It was hard to wrap my head around doubling my zone times but when you go out and see no runoff you know they are doing their job.

Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

@JoeyDonatelli Thanks for the reply!

Quick follow up. Is changing them out as easy as unscrewing the PGPs, putting on a 1/2-3/4" reducer, and screwing in the MP Rotators with the appropriate housing?


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

@underdog1924

I don't know that you can convert a PGP but I could be wrong. I converted all mine from pop up spray nozzle style heads.

My bet would be that you will need to replace the sprinkler body as well. :x :x :x


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like MP and it is what I use. They work great when you have proper head to head coverage. But they will leave dry spots if you dont. Make sure your current head location will be correct for MPs.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Precip rate on MPs vs PGP is around the same - .4 in/hr. The advantage MPs have is that the precipitation rate is matched regardless of the arc, and they are great in spaces that are smaller than a rotor can cover. With PGPs, you need to make sure you are nozzled correctly to provide matched precip across differing arcs.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

reidgarner said:


> Precip rate on MPs vs PGP is around the same - .4 in/hr. The advantage MPs have is that the precipitation rate is matched regardless of the arc, and they are great in spaces that are smaller than a rotor can cover. With PGPs, you need to make sure you are nozzled correctly to provide matched precip across differing arcs.


Unless this has been changed by Hunter, the MP rotator precip rates are not matched. I remember looking into this because Rainbird used it in their sales brochure for their rotating R-Van heads.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Spammage they are absolutely matched and always have been. MP stands for "matched precipitation."

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/mp-rotator/mp-rotator


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

reidgarner said:


> @Spammage they are absolutely matched and always have been. MP stands for "matched precipitation."
> 
> https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/mp-rotator/mp-rotator


Not so fast, my friend. There are two, and the side-strip/end-strip sprays are in the middle (so really 3 precip rates).

https://www.hunterindustries.com/mp-smarter-faster-better


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, there are two series with two precip rates, but the different arcs are all matched within those families, which was my point and is the advantage over rotors.

The 800 series was introduced a couple of years ago to allow for shorter radii and shorter water windows in sandier soil that has a higher infiltration rate. You would never want to zone the 800 series with an original MP.

The strips are a totally different beast and precip rate depends on the layout. But, again, these need to be zoned separately.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> Make sure your current head location will be correct for MPs.


Agreed. The spacing of the PGPs _could_ be significantly different than the MP Rotators, so just make sure to check that before you start. If your PGPs are spaced out at the edge of maximum range, it may not be as easy as a one-for-one replacement.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you've got 30 feet between heads I'd put a new head in between for the MP rotators. I don't care what the brochure says &#128514;


----------

